# I need help I don't know what this is



## Mksupa

This woman down the street from me gave me a box of stuff and I don't know what this is used for and I was just wondering if anyone on KP knows what it is .


----------



## Barn-dweller

They look like patterns that have been cut out and never sewn up. Maybe blouses or summer tops.


----------



## Kajapi

Depending on the size, it could be pieces for Sun-Bonnet Sue quilt applique blocks. Since some have turned under edges, that would by my guess.


----------



## jgarrett28

Looks like split pinafore dresses.each right and left side and front and back a different cordinated color.


----------



## mao

I can't tell what size these pieces are from your picture, but they look as if they are all cut from the same pattern. Could they be quilt pieces? Doll clothes not yet assembled?


----------



## julielacykntr

Pattern cut outs for little girls sundresses; obviously she reaaallly liked the pattern and wanted to make several. If you sew you will need some innerfacing for the armholes and neck, stitch & clip, and do seams, then hem. There should be an opening slit that can be buttoned. If you don't sew there are books w/details on stripping and kitting/crochet w/fabric. ....or you might purchase a 'like' pattern to go by/understand. Good luck!


----------



## cbjlinda

they look like tops that have been cut out ahead of time.


Mksupa said:


> This woman down the street from me gave me a box of stuff and I don't know what this is used for and I was just wondering if anyone on KP knows what it is .


----------



## Mksupa

Kajapi said:


> Depending on the size, it could be pieces for Sun-Bonnet Sue quilt applique blocks. Since some have turned under edges, that would by my guess.


How would I put them together or what would you do with them ?


----------



## msmarie1

Mksupa According to size they could be little girls Sun Dresses
needing to be sewen together, thats my guess. ?? What size 
are they? msmarie1


----------



## lkowens53

it could be pieces from where patterns have already been cut. Some people got these from factory's years ago to make quilts.


----------



## RosieC

They are already cut out patterns for a girls romper - I can't figure out the size guage - if they are tiny or larger.
You would begin by sewing the two long flat edges together (with right sides facing)then press the seam and you will have one half of a jumper or dress, depending on what you might want to call it. The top cut is the neckline opening and the side cuts are the sleeve openings. Each piece is actually 1/4 of the whole piece.....2 pieces for front, and two pieces for the back.


----------



## Clickers

julielacykntr said:


> Pattern cut outs for little girls sundresses; obviously she reaaallly liked the pattern and wanted to make several. If you sew you will need some innerfacing for the armholes and neck, stitch & clip, and do seams, then hem. There should be an opening slit that can be buttoned. If you don't sew there are books w/details on stripping and kitting/crochet w/fabric. ....or you might purchase a 'like' pattern to go by/understand. Good luck!


Or you could put bias binding around the neckline and armholes.


----------



## Kajapi

Mksupa said:


> How would I put them together or what would you do with them ?


If this is what it is (Sun Bonnet Sue), you may not have all the rest of the pieces. Look up Sun Bonnet Sue quilt blocks, and you will see there is a huge variety. It looks like these pieces are just the dresses that are appliqued on after the rest of the body is appliqued. Probably there are some unfinished blocks that went along with this set of dresses. What size are the pieces?


----------



## Kajapi

I looked up sunbonnet sue patterns. Now that I see them, I think your pieces are meant to be made into little sundresses. Most of the sunbonnet sue patterns don't have the neckline cut out like that. Whether they are for children or dolls depends on the size of the pieces.


----------



## RosieC

Kajapi said:


> I looked up sunbonnet sue patterns. Now that I see them, I think your pieces are meant to be made into little sundresses. Most of the sunbonnet sue patterns don't have the neckline cut out like that. Whether they are for children or dolls depends on the size of the pieces.


that's a good thought - I didn't even think about doll dresses.


----------



## Viddie

I agree with Kajapi.... :thumbup: OOPs double post


----------



## Viddie

I agree with Kajapi.... :thumbup:


----------



## ann-other-knitter

Mksupa said:


> This woman down the street from me gave me a box of stuff and I don't know what this is used for and I was just wondering if anyone on KP knows what it is .


If they are large enough for a small child, they could have been charity projects to be sent to some African nation. Google child's dress charity for Africa or Nicaragua, Uganda, etc. then there might be someone in your area that makes them. Or contact a church to see if they know. Ann


----------



## kiwiannie

They are dress patterns that need to be sewed up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit

what are the measurements?


----------



## Emerald-girl

I agree with you. I think they are for girls of about two years old.



lkowens53 said:


> it could be pieces from where patterns have already been cut. Some people got these from factory's years ago to make quilts.


----------



## Irene Kidney

They look like sun dresses for children depending on the size.


----------



## Conchalea

Kajapi said:


> Depending on the size, it could be pieces for Sun-Bonnet Sue quilt applique blocks. Since some have turned under edges, that would by my guess.


I agree-these could be for a quilt if they are small enough. I found several Sun Bonnet Sue quilts & patterns on Pinterest. If you quilt, this one may be your next project!


----------



## Jedmo

The look like the simple sundresses I made
My girls when they were young.


----------



## Shorty

What is DK yarn?


----------



## Mksupa

Shorty said:


> What is DK yarn?


A DK(double knitting ) weight or Light worsted yarn is between a sport weight yarn and worsted weight yarn.


----------



## flowergrower

I've made quite a few sun dresses for a charity group and these look a little big "across" the front, from sleeve opening to front neck. I think they are meant to be buttoned down the front.....


----------



## Woodsywife

They look like an unfinished dress or shirt.


----------



## Ronie

they could be pieces for childrens aprons too.. since we don't know if they are 'Child' size of Applicate size its hard to take a guess...


----------



## StitchingFool

These look like the sun dresses I sewed for my daughters when they were young (1-2 years old). I cut double or one print with a matching solid and then lined them. Buttons on shoulders or snaps hold them together. In back the long pieces crisscross


----------



## Sewbizgirl

You don't have to put them together as dresses. If I had them I would cut them up for quilting blocks and use the fabric that way.


----------



## albie

jgarrett28 said:


> Looks like split pinafore dresses.each right and left side and front and back a different cordinated color.


pinafores!!!!summer tops!!


----------



## jonibee

Why not ask the woman down the street what these are suppose to be used for..a child's pinafore/craft project? You can of course use the material for what you wish to make be it quilt squares..or make one up to see what it looks like sewn together..add bias around the arm openings and neck ...make a sample and guess from that..


----------



## Fran42

Kajapi said:


> Depending on the size, it could be pieces for Sun-Bonnet Sue quilt applique blocks. Since some have turned under edges, that would by my guess.


I agree! Not knowing the size, this would be my guess too. I've seen this quilt and it turns out darling. Enjoy your project whatever it may be.


----------



## Damama

Look like little girl summer tops to me.


----------



## Byrdgal

I'm positive that they are little girls sun dresses. I have four daughters and used to make some very similar. These look like the front and back are cut in half and I placed mine (pattern) on the fold so there was no cut or seam (only side seams and shoulders).


----------



## Deb-Babbles

http://www.simplicity.com/p-9595-toddlers-separates.aspx

This kind of looks like the pattern style. 
I made things like this for my girls when they were young. I would stitch up 2 dresses the put them right sides together and sew around the arm holes and the neck bands, turn them right side out and close the shoulder seams. Do not remember exactly how I did it as my girls are over 35 now. LOL Any way, they become reversible. If we went out somewhere and they got one side dirty (like ice cream), I would turn the dress inside out and they would look clean till we got home.


----------



## Stardust

Those look like the pillowcase dresses. Google pillowcase dresses and have a look around. That little cut out that looks like a J is where it fits around the little girl's arms. It really does look like what I've seen very recently when I did a search, wanting to make one for GGD.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Deb I made this same dress for my daughter and yes reversible .. also made reversible .. cross in the back other type of sun dress .. was so cute and ingenious idea actually.



Deb-Babbles said:


> http://www.simplicity.com/p-9595-toddlers-separates.aspx
> 
> This kind of looks like the pattern style.
> I made things like this for my girls when they were young. I would stitch up 2 dresses the put them right sides together and sew around the arm holes and the neck bands, turn them right side out and close the shoulder seams. Do not remember exactly how I did it as my girls are over 35 now. LOL Any way, they become reversible. If we went out somewhere and they got one side dirty (like ice cream), I would turn the dress inside out and they would look clean till we got home.


----------



## missylam

julielacykntr said:


> Pattern cut outs for little girls sundresses; obviously she reaaallly liked the pattern and wanted to make several. If you sew you will need some innerfacing for the armholes and neck, stitch & clip, and do seams, then hem. There should be an opening slit that can be buttoned. If you don't sew there are books w/details on stripping and kitting/crochet w/fabric. ....or you might purchase a 'like' pattern to go by/understand. Good luck!


Exactly, I have made quite a few of these for my own DD, GD & GGD.


----------



## sylviaelliott

those are little girls summer dresses, cut out but not stitches together. I used to make them for my daughter when she was little.


----------



## stubbynose

They are girls sundresses, they also could be fastened at the shoulders with snaps or buttons ! someone obviously loved the pattern ! Keep looking in the stash from this person maybe the pattern is in there somewhere !!


----------



## Suecpee

Really stupid idea, why don't you ask the lady who gave them to you?


----------



## cathie02664

Depending on size, they look like 18" doll dress pattern pieces.


----------

